# XE ĐẠP THỂ THAO



## vinhntps11885 (29 Tháng ba 2021)

Một sản phẩm độc đáo đến từ dòng CALIFORNIA với form dáng Cổ Điển












 Thiết kế đơn giản, nhẹ nhàng, tinh tế giúp bạn trải nghiệm thú vị trên mọi hành trình.
Chắc chắn làm hài lòng khách hàng ngay từ ánh nhìn đầu tiên 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 : 3.590.000 đ [ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Giá gốc: 3.990.000 đ ]
THÔNG SỐ KỶ THUẬT:
- Thương hiệu California - Đài Loan.
- Model: City 200.
- Khung Hợp kim thép không ghỉ dáng cổ.
- Sơn nano tĩnh điện 3 lớp.
- Càng sắt dáng cổ.
- Baga chắn bùn sắt.
- Ghi đông pô tăng nhôm.
- Cọc yên nhôm.
- Tay nắm, yên da kiểu cổ.
- Tay đề shimano tourney 6 số.
- Cùi đề shimano TY21, líp 6 tầng.
- Đùi đĩa nhôm cao cấp có bảo hộ xích.
- Bàn đạp nhôm,
- Cọc yên giữa nhôm.
- Vành nhôm đánh bóng cao siêu sáng.
- Lốp 700C Campass 2 màu.
- Màu sắc: Trắng, Xanh, Xám, Đen, 3 màu.
- Sản Xuất: Nhà máy California Quảng Tây - Trung Quốc.





 Sảm phẩm bảo hành khung 5 năm, phụ kiện 1 năm





 Giao xe tận nhà, Ship COD toàn quốc,  hỗ trợ chuyển ra bến xe đối với khách tỉnh





Đến trực tiếp tại cửa hàng. Nhận đặt hàng qua Facebook, Website: xedaphoangtien.com
____________________________________





 Địa chỉ : 68/ Tây sơn, Tân Quý, Tân Phú, tp.HCM





 Hotline: 0707 147 886


----------



## Xe đạp Hoàng Tiến (11 Tháng tư 2021)

Mời bạn qua xe đạp Hoàng Tiến xem nhiều sp mới nhé.


----------

